# Mads



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

MADS meeting, at Scott's, on Nov 1, just wanted to see who all was going. and if any one tat is going has any red or orange amazonicus, retics or orange lamasi. i also have 4 male si tricolors, 3 prob female Panguana lamasi, 1 prob male bl vent, and 1 juvi intermedius to trade.
thanks
steve


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Steve,

I plan on going with Matt (Melas). If you are going, would you want to try to car pool?

Phil

P.S....sorry but no thumbs to trade...only Tincs


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

that could e a possibility it depends on if the family are going, either way i look forward to seeing you there. ill keep in touch

steve


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Steve,

The people who have announced that they are planning to attend are in the last three pages of this thread.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/3009-mid-atlantic-dendro-society-131.html

Mike


----------

